# International students/ financial aid



## Naama (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello!
Hmm... well, ok, I have some It'l take some time untill I graduate but I'll be probably having some problems financing school. I live in austria and I don't want to study there so I'm planning on going to the usa, but I don't know how far my parents are going to support me because they want me to study and stay in vienna  . So my question is, are there any schools (I'm especially looking for new york schools) which offer financial aid for international students?

Naama


----------



## Naama (Apr 18, 2004)

Hello!
Hmm... well, ok, I have some It'l take some time untill I graduate but I'll be probably having some problems financing school. I live in austria and I don't want to study there so I'm planning on going to the usa, but I don't know how far my parents are going to support me because they want me to study and stay in vienna  . So my question is, are there any schools (I'm especially looking for new york schools) which offer financial aid for international students?

Naama


----------



## dancingbear (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm under the impression that international students (in terms of the US) can't recieve financial aid and there's not very many scholarships for films schools, at least for the big ones.


----------



## Hoeks (Apr 18, 2004)

hallo wie laeufts in oesterreich? ^^

most schools do not give financial aid to international students if you transfer. However, you have the possibility to take loans.

at C w post, they would have given me somemoney if I would have stayed


----------

